# Help ID and Info on TD380



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I have seen a recurve bow on Ebay Its an old one and I am thinking of buying it for a fun, being a compound shooter. It is a Phoenix TD380. Any info would be most useful . In particular would it stand up to use with carbon arrows and what weight arrow would be safe for it. Its a 70" 50lb at 30 inch I would shoot it at about 27 " which would make it about 45lbs.


----------

